# Taking hedgie on errands



## caitlin.w

I've taken Woodrow on errands before, like to Petsmart, and he doesn't get sick. However, I do have concerns with the legality of this. Am I going to get thrown out if I take him to Target or Wal Mart or places like that?


----------



## Christemo

Yes you will. If he is found and there are FDA agents there, the store can be shut down. Please, don't do it.


----------



## jholstein11

My train of thought would be, don't take an animal any place a dog isn't welcome openly.


----------



## Christemo

Exactly. Any animal that doesn't have service papers cannot be inside a store (unless it's Petsmart and Petco and the like). 

*gets off of 5 years retail experience and witnessing stores closed because of it soap box*


----------



## moxieberry

Legality aside, the difference between a dog and a hedgehog is that you can't exactly hide a dog. Maybe a very tiny dog, haha. As long as you don't take the hedgehog out of your carry bag while in those kinds of stores, there's no way they're going to know it's there. I take my hedgehogs with me everywhere, period, which includes places that don't allow animals. If the store isn't going to appreciate having a hedgehog there, they stay asleep in their bag, and for all anyone knows, it's just a purse with normal purse contents. If it's not a place that sells food of any sort, I'll usually take them out at some point - the socialization is that much better when they're outside the bag. The employees at our local Joann's LOVE our hedgehogs and get all excited whenever we show up - which is a lot.

And technically you don't need service papers, even for a dog. If you state that the animal is a service animal, they can ask what it's trained to do to assist you (not what your disability is). For actual service animals, it's suggested to have tags or some sort of visible declaration, like a vest the dog wears, etc, so that it doesn't become an issue - but there is no legal requirement of "proof".

So, anyway, it's personal preference, but I wouldn't worry too much. If you're running multiple errands and one of them is a grocery store, there's no reason to leave your hedgehog home entirely.


----------



## momIImany

I'm like moxieberry, I take mine all over - inside a special "over the shoulder cloth pocketbook". The other day, my sister saw my purse and said she really liked it. She asked where I got it so I told her Walmart. She didn't know that I had Mimzy in there until we got to the mall. She wasn't too keen on having what she calls my "rodent" in her car. She also wasn't to keen when I picked up more baby crickets for my cresties! Rodents and bugs! She figured that they were all going to get loose and have a field day in her car! :lol: 

If they are animal lovers and ask to see her, I take her out of the bag. If not, then they never know I have her there.


----------



## caitlin.w

Thank you! I always see posts on here about people taking their hedgehogs everywhere, and I miss Woodrow when I have to leave him home all day.


----------



## Christemo

I think that's really setting a bad example. But hey, I don't want to be responsible for people losing their jobs.


----------



## alexvdl

I don't think the doctrine of "You can get away with it, so you should do it" is a very good one. The store not knowing you have the animal isn't the point. The point is that there are health and safety reasons for your animal not to be allowed into the store, and casual disregard of them is sort of worrisome.

I won't even get into my opinion of "Oh, you can just lie about it."


----------



## moxieberry

Like I said, it's personal preference. For me, most of the errands we run include getting groceries, or going into a store that includes groceries. If I didn't ever bring a hedgehog when a trip included that kind of store, I'd basically never have a hedgehog with me. It's not like you can leave your hedgehog in the car when you happen to stop at certain stores. Trips outside and exposure to different environments and stimuli - other than what a typical household offers - is one of THE best methods of socialization, in my experience, and it's not something I'd give up, when bringing them along is harmless. There are some places I won't bring a hedgehog, where doing so actually could be a problem - like I'm not going to have one with me if I have to go to jury duty, or into a hospital or doctor's office. A Target or Walmart - yes, I find that to be completely harmless, so long as they stay in their bag. Not everyone is going to view that the same way, of course. Where that line is drawn is up to the individual.


----------



## Avarris

I take Pippin with me on outings. I always consider how long I'll be out, and the environment I'm taking her to. When I've taken her to Physical Therapy with me it was a special circumstance. The nurse was moving and had never seen one. After she asked the Doctor in charge of my care it was approved as kind of a going away thing. Normally I wouldn't take Pippin to PT with me. I've taken her to the grocery store and even to the bar that I frequent. I am friends with the owner of the bar and again got permission before bringing Pippin along. While a bar atmosphere can be noisy I did consider the time when I took her and the noise levels, she was welcome and now every week people are asking me about her and when I'll be bringing her up for another visit. People have respected my decision to bring her earlier in the evening before the noise levels reach a deafening level and the visit is for no more than a half hour before I take her home so as not to stress her out. I've taken her to the dollar store, Meijers (basically a glorified Walmart), I've taken her to Pet Stores and friends houses. I've never had any problems, and she has been welcomed everywhere I've taken her. The best thing I can say is use some common sense on the locales you are thinking of taking your hedgie with you and mindful of what you are exposing them to and for how long, not to mention who else could get in trouble for your having your pet with you. Around here, most people don't seem to mind, but living in a smallish town where everyone knows me, makes it a little easier for me to take Pippin where ever I want, simply because everyone is excited to see such a different kind of pet and want to learn more. Its my way of helping educate people on what great pets they can be and advocating that they aren't for everyone.


----------



## Christemo

You don't need to take them out to have them socialized. I still think the "don't get caught" line is good for a 10 year old, not a breeder.


----------



## alexvdl

It's not personal preference. It's the law. 

The Food and Drug Administration doesn't give a **** that you want to socialize your hedgehog. They want to make sure that the health and welfare of people is self guarded. There are reasons that there are laws in place telling you not to bring animals into grocery stores. The socialization of your hedgehog is not more important than the public welfare.


----------



## Christemo

^ THIS.


----------



## jerseymike1126

Christine is 100% right. Don't risk someones business


----------



## AngelicDarkness

There are places that are just a "no go". Hospitals and sources of food are definitely a no go. I take Alice out a lot with me - all the time in the summer - to the park, to my work (Retirement home), pet store, library (they know in advance), the bank and the drive thru (I refuse to go into a facility with food - I was trained in customer service and retail previously).

What it comes down to is a sanitary issue. Hedgehogs are clean, and so are many other pets, but when my in services comment on service dogs not being allowed in places with food (specially food preparation areas), I will not take her. It will ruin the reputation that we strive so hard to keep for these pets. Please, don't ruin this for the rest of us - especially after the ridiculous salmonella scare.


----------



## alyssinreality

With the recent cases of people getting salmonella from hedgehogs it's just not a good idea. It doesn't matter if we have them and we're fine and you just have to wash your hands or whatever, it's dangerous to have anything like that around food.


----------



## JulieAnne

I take Prim EVERYWHERE with me when it's not freezing outside. I try to avoid the grocery store but I take her to class, to run errands, to friends house, to work (I work with kids and they adore her). Most places I go to don't even know she's there. She stays in a bowl in my purse. I'll take her out at my school during my hour break between classes and a lot of the students and faculty know I have her. I actually had one professor get mad at me because I DIDN'T tell her I had Prim and she had really really wanted to meet her. She had me bring her up during one of her other classes LOL. As Moxie said, it's personal preference. I don't take her to the grocery store or to restaurants (unless we're eating outside) but other than that, she goes everywhere and I have never had anyone complain.


----------



## JelloHedgies

I have to say I agree with Moxieberry and all of them. I agree that it is a potential health violation and concern, etc. etc. But we know what we're doing and it's not like we're going to let them close enough to something they could potentially infect, nor would we pet our hedgehogs and grab food. This 'personal preference' obviously comes with the responsibility and knowledge of what we're doing and what may happen in response. I just rescued a girl. I've taken her on short errands or to hang outs with my friends. My friends love seeing her, and it's been a great way to get her resocialized. Plus the car rides seem to really relax her..She always ends up getting super comfy in her pouch and passing out within minutes. On our way home I was forced to take her into a couple stores because I was NOT going to let her freeze in the car, no one even bothered asking what was in my purse...who would...and she behaved.


----------



## shetland

I live in a state where hedgies are illegal. Obscure and obsolete laws here. I have always been careful with my dogs!!! My fear always focuses on any risk of losing my innocent pet who has no choice in the matter.


----------



## Christemo

It does not matter if they're close to the food, it's if they're in the same building. 

99% of pet owners know this, but the 1% who do not ruin it for everyone.


----------



## jerseymike1126

lets put it this way. say you own a grocery store. this is how you make a living and you employ many workers under you. now say someone gets caught with a hedgehog in your store and you have to shut down...


----------



## alexvdl

Not to mention that no one is decrying taking your hedgehog on car trips to visit your friends , or what not. But going into stores that ban pets... there's a reason for that. 

To address the specific comment. You were not "forced" to take her into a couple of stores. You CHOSE to go to a couple of stores. Just because YOU think that YOU know what you're doing, doesn't mean a) that you actually know what you're doing or b) the applicable authorities will feel the same. If you can't understand the reason that such health practices are in place, understand that you're beholden to them regardless of how much you know, or understand the Law of Unintended Consequences, then it's hard for you to argue that you know what you're doing. As in most things, the laws don't deal with the best case scenario. Dale Earnhardt Jr. has to drive the speed limit like the rest of us even though "he knows what he's doing". And that's because other people don't know what they're doing. You don't bring pets into stores because whatever intentions you have, and however good YOU are, there are other people around with their own thoughts and ideas. You chose to have a hedgehog. Random Dude B may not want a hedgehog anywhere near him. You forcing him to be around a hedgehog is sorta wrong.


----------



## FiaSpice

I never understood people taking their pet (and I'm not talking about service dog - I tolerate them even if they make me sick as ****) while going shopping, why they don't leave them at home in their cage/space with toys? I will side with Christemo, I think it's innapropriate, specially if there are law that can shut down a store.


----------



## JelloHedgies

I feel like it's not even worth arguing my points...because you guys would find some way to tell me I'm wrong. 
The store didn't have a sign up, if it did...I wouldn't go in that store at all. I was forced, because I needed money for our trip home, the car was not close to the store and nor was I able to move it close to the store. I don't think you should go telling me if I was forced or not. If you were in my situation, I'm sure you'd think different because if I'm not mistaken, if you love your hedgehog enough to keep it home on errands, you'd love it enough to bring it in rather than let it freeze in the car.


----------



## Christemo

I would love it enough to not take it out...


----------



## FiaSpice

Christemo said:


> I would love it enough to not take it out...


this!


----------



## alexvdl

When I go places with my hedgehog, I bring handwarmers in fleece sleeves, so that I can keep them safe in case, I run out of gas/my car dies/something comes up/I get snowed in. 

Of course, I also have AAA maps of every state in the union, a sleeping bag, a pillow, and an extreme weather jacket stored in my car, also. So...


----------



## eskye

FiaSpice said:


> Christemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love it enough to not take it out...
> 
> 
> 
> this!
Click to expand...

I think this is beginning to take it a bit too far. In the end it is actually a personal choice, because the only one who makes the decision to break a rule is the one doing it.

This is starting to become a bit confrontational, so I think the topic should be dropped.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

The point being that its okay to have your hedgie with you if you go out, but be prepared for anything and under no circumstance bring an animal (of any kind) into a place that doesn't allow them. Be it a restaurant, grocery store, etc. because they WILL be shut down for violating health code restrictions. As mentioned before, just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD.


----------



## alexvdl

YEs it's the person who is doing it that makes the decision, but they aren't the only ones who have to suffer the consequences of their actions.


----------



## Kpjenk21

Kinda makes me wonder how many hedgehogs I've passed by in my life while out and didn't even know... :?:


----------



## swahf24

I think it entirely depends on the hedgehog. I would not take Bebop anywhere with me because he would be waaay too stressed out by it. He gets very agitated if other people besides me are even around him and looking at him, and with me everything has to be on his terms. I do take Jenna in to Petsmart for visits sometimes though, because all my coworkers love seeing her, as well as the random customers that happen to be in that night, but Jenna also seems to have a blast when we are there. If she showed any signs of not being happy there and not enjoying herself and all the attention I wouldn't take her up there specifically to play.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I find this thread very frustrating as it has been asked over and over for the past few months by new hedgehog owners who have recently joined the forum.

Please use the "search" option. You will see that there were two similar threads created, both resulting in a very heated debate wherein all the points discussed here have already been brought up. To sum up, this is basically what the two schools of thought are:

1) Those opposed to bringing their hedgehog with them to public places
- Hedgehogs are not like dogs or other more dependent pet. They do not need to be "socialized" in environmental settings like pet stores, grocery stores, etc. The only places they need to be comfortable at are your home, and the vet (and expos if you show your hog). Hedgehogs need to be socialized with people, not desensitized to environments.
- Hedgehogs sleep during the day... when we are the most active. Taking the hedgehog to places with you, clunking around in your purse or carrier, people imagine, would be very irritating for the hog.
- Certain places have very extreme temperatures, and as we all know hedgehogs are very sensitive to the ambient temperature. To avoid the risk of hibernation, many people prefer not to take their hedgie out, especially in the winter months.
- All the noise in public places will often stress a hedgehog out.
- There are legal issues with bringing your hog out with you to places such as the grocery store.
- The "they won't find out" mentality has been considered to be immature and irresponsible
- With the recent outbreak of salmonella reports relating to hedgehogs and other exotic animals, even the HHC admins have pointed out that it is not a good idea to be bringing your hedgehog out to public places, nor do they condone breaking the law

2) Those for bringing their hedgehog to public places
- Hedgehogs are small, therefore easily hidden, meaning there is little risk that the hog will be discovered.
- Taking the hog out to different environments is good for socialization.
- Depending on the hog, some hogs are not bothered by the noises, smells, etc. and therefore it is fine to take them out
- It's a personal choice



----- AND I WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF AN ADMIN COULD LOCK THIS THREAD. THIS HAS BEEN BROUGHT UP SO MANY TIMES. -----


----------



## Draenog

This is actually an old thread.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Draenog said:


> This is actually an old thread.


Oops. My bad... but I would like to see this locked as well. I don't think it is wise to leave this open, especially considering how things went last time.


----------



## kvmommy

I agree that this should be locked. If someone wants to know they can read it. This is one of those cases where you aren't going to change someone's mind. There are pro's and con's to both. Peoples personal experiences dictate their judgement and there is literally nothing anyone says that will change their mind one or the other. Its like arguing abortion vs. life, or gay marriage or not. You're either for it or not...and nothing anyone says will change your mind. However if someone is personally trying to decide whether to take their hedgie out or not, there is enough info on here to make that decision. This thread is just dangerous grounds.


----------



## Sarah_Stark

I didnt know people to their hedgies places during the day. Wouldnt it be better for them to stay at home in their cage to sleep??? My hedgie sleeps all dang day I wouldnt disturb him or wake up him just to carry him around. I dont know Ive just never considered it. Plus I wouldnt want a business to get into trouble because of me.


----------

